# HO Motors



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Today I worked on some older engines the Chessie was working till it overheated and smoked. The other motor runs but is missing a truck.

We had a question on purchasing engines. I recommended checking the motors.
So the first motor is ok but the second one is better.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been remotoring some old TYCO and Life Like with CD ROM motors...



















...looking to redo one of them Kadar potaters like your Chessie has next.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thats an awesome idea Shay. i've been saving those for possible future projects.
i assume it is the tray motor. how well does it cope with railroading voltages and harsher loads (it can only go up to 12V in PC)? how is the pull power?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow, At first I thought you were kidding about the name. I guess I need to find some.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

We've been using them over at them TYCO forum for some time with few problems. Even the voltage is only an issue if you use motors from portable CD players. They pull a 10-15 car train with no problem and some even come with a flywheel effect...





The motors themselves come from the CD disc drive, the tray motors do work well in N scale projects...










Should I ever come across an engine with front and rear gear boxes like yours on the right, I plan to use two CD motors wired in series and opposing each other for a dual drive.


----------

